# Ontario atv people



## Brettjohnson (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi there, im new to this forum and just wondering if anyone else is from southern ontario? Im from london and was wondering if anyone would like to share a local trail?  or if anyone would like to plan a ride in southern ontario! Thanks!


----------



## mrkd1 (Feb 27, 2009)

Eastern Ontario here, never rode down your way, we have to much to see here. Great bunch here to help if you ever need info on repairs or upgrades.


----------



## Brettjohnson (Jan 15, 2013)

Sweet thanks! I may try to venture up there this summer, just got my self my quad a couple months ago and looking for new mud holes!


----------



## BrutemanAl (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm in Ontario , Guess it is central Ontario , down by Trenton , never rode in your area , majority of my riding is done locally and up in the Bancroft area


----------



## kygreen (Oct 15, 2011)

Northern ontario- timmins


----------



## Taker27 (Nov 16, 2012)

southern ontario here Iam about 45 mins south east of you , but work out of london, Have a bunch of trails we ride down this way. Will let you know when we go out next if you are interested


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

hey just made this facebook group 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/atvjunkies/

locals around london /london what do u ride


----------



## Brettjohnson (Jan 15, 2013)

Taker27 id love to come along one day with you, just give me a shout! Sinz thanks for the fb group! I have no trails other than a 2 mins loop behind my house! Which is in the city so i have to be careful for the cops haha


----------



## sinz (Sep 3, 2012)

taker where abouts do u ride ? 

also join the facebook group .


----------



## Taker27 (Nov 16, 2012)

Done


----------

